# Alabama rig



## jh1231 (Oct 22, 2011)

So what yall think bout this alabama rig they have been usin on the big G this week??
http://www.wired2fish.com/Elias-Maintains-Huge-Lead-at-Bass-Fishing-Tournament--WhatsUp5982


----------



## breampole (Oct 22, 2011)

Never seen one.  Where do you get them?


----------



## jh1231 (Oct 22, 2011)

the alabama rig dot com
its what 18 of the top 20 flw pros are usin on guntersville this weekend to fish.  Some people love it but theres been alot who dont cause they say its illegal in some states and by some tournament rules about not havin more than two baits on a line or somethin im not sure.  
Its bringin in lots of big wieghts out there on the pro and coangler side


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 23, 2011)

Those would probably be deadly on some striper as well.


----------



## fburris (Oct 23, 2011)

jh1231 said:


> the alabama rig dot com
> its what 18 of the top 20 flw pros are usin on guntersville this weekend to fish.  Some people love it but theres been alot who dont cause they say its illegal in some states and by some tournament rules about not havin more than two baits on a line or somethin im not sure.
> Its bringin in lots of big wieghts out there on the pro and coangler side



It tould still be legal, you just thread on however many baits are legal. Most states allow at least 3 baits, so if that was the law, you could still use at least 3, and not put hooks on the other 2. It is a funky looking thing, and has caught on like crazy. The company selling tham was already taking back orders yesterday.


----------



## fburris (Oct 23, 2011)

Troutman3000 said:


> Those would probably be deadly on some striper as well.



That is what I was thinking!


----------



## BoosterC (Oct 23, 2011)

They've been around for years for stripers.  
http://www.basspro.com/Sea-Striker®-4Arm-Umbrella-Rig/product/98710/70953


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 23, 2011)

I know about umbrella rigs but those alabama rigs are a little different.  They actually look more like a school of baitfish to me and they are castable.  You cant cast a urig you have to troll it.  It would be awesome to be able to rip that ala rig through a school of stripers or just throw it at points and humps.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks like Ill be ordering some of these....


----------



## shoalbass (Oct 23, 2011)

Now I realize my problem, I have been fishing in crocs and socks, I need to just fish with one sock on.  Great video!!!!


----------



## aewhite (Oct 23, 2011)

I have worked with Andy(alabamarig inventor) on several occasions as a weldor. He is a very down to earth man and has been continuing to work some welding jobs and try to run his business at the same time.  It is my hope that every bass fisherman will have atleast 2 of these in there boat soon.  I would love to see a common man make it to the big time!


----------



## Mopjig (Oct 23, 2011)

*Cost Estimate*

$$$$  The Alabama Rig Cost $$$$

The Alabama Rigg         - $24.95
5 plain jig heads            - $  3.95
5 swimbaits                   - $  7.99
Spool 80-100 lb braid.  - $17.99
Shipping                         - $ 6.95

Total cost - $61.83 

Catching three bass at one time - PRICELESS


I got two coming. Ordered before the flood hit. Just had to give it a try. I will probably find it buried in one of my tackle boxes years from now wondering why I bought one.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 23, 2011)

Mopjig said:


> $$$$  The Alabama Rig Cost $$$$
> 
> The Alabama Rigg         - $24.95
> 5 plain jig heads            - $  3.95
> ...



Give us a report on how you do.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Oct 23, 2011)

Mopjig said:


> $$$$  The Alabama Rig Cost $$$$
> 
> The Alabama Rigg         - $24.95
> 5 plain jig heads            - $  3.95
> ...



you must have gotten a REALLY good deal....it looks like they are $24.95 EACH on their website..


----------



## Robert Eidson (Oct 25, 2011)

You know " We " striper anglers have been casting multiple jigs at schooling fish for years. It's called a three way swivel.. Cost $1.00 per 10........lol


----------



## turkeymerck (Oct 26, 2011)

that girl in the video...what happened to her other sock?


----------



## turkeymerck (Oct 26, 2011)

you'd figure her dad would tell her to stop letting so much slack get in the line


----------



## Gordon (Oct 27, 2011)

Troutman3000 said:


> I know about umbrella rigs but those alabama rigs are a little different.  They actually look more like a school of baitfish to me and they are castable.  You cant cast a urig you have to troll it.  It would be awesome to be able to rip that ala rig through a school of stripers or just throw it at points and humps.



I saw a guy casting a baby uRig up in Tennessee years ago, this is not a new concept.  Kudos to them for bringing it to a wider market though. Wish I'd have thought of doing it, I am destined to die a rich man - financially poor


----------



## evans_usmc69 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesome read on the Alabama rig on flwoutdoors.com, apparently people were selling them for $60+ to the anglers at the Everstart Championship so the inventor spent a few days making 400 of them and drove up the tournament and sold them for $25 each. That speaks a lot for him IMO.


----------



## evans_usmc69 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mopjig said:


> The problem with this, I ordered my two Friday night while they were still in stock. I'm going out on a limb here but I doubt 400 were sold to these anglers before I placed my order for two. I assumed since it was in stock, then all that was necessary was for it to be shipped. His website states plainly that "All orders will be shipped on a first come, first serve basis." I'll leave to everyone to decide if that speaks well of him.



I dunno about the ones you ordered? Did you get a waiting list number or anything? I would definately try to contact him. This is what happens when a bait gets a lot of attention in a short amount of time. I just think it's awesome of him that he went up there to help the tournament anglers out. Those guys would have been paying $60+ for one if he hadn't went up there and did what he did. I mean of course he did it for attention too, but that's how he will have to make his money. I'm sure there will be knockoffs in less than 30 days. They don't look too hard to make, I'm just not talented! haha


----------



## evans_usmc69 (Oct 27, 2011)

If I was in your situation, I would be a little ticked as well man. I read on his facebook page from Friday: "Thank you to all customers for their support. Orders are flying in like crazy. please be patient, trying to ship all orders today. May have to ship some tomorrow. Thanks again." 

I just hope this guy realizes that this thing will be copied and duplicated by every company that makes any type of fishing lures! If Aaron Martens can't keep the scrounger from being copied or if Basstrix couldn't keep the paddle tail from being copied, he's not gonna be able to keep this from being duplicated by everyone! I feel sorry for him because it's a great idea, just not a new one, just a revision of another rig. 

Best of luck to ya Mopjig, hope you get your alabama rigs tomorrow, I would be dying to try em out too!


----------



## meeks88 (Oct 27, 2011)

i have already seen two companies already marketing their own version


----------



## evans_usmc69 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow that was quick!


----------



## ranger370 (Oct 28, 2011)

Youtube said it was   (To keep the sun off her new﻿ tattoo)


----------



## ngoodson (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorry to veer off topic....the girl in the video, Miss One Sock, works at the Hooters in Tuscaloosa. Kayla Poss. I want to go on record as saying I go to Hooters for the wings.


----------



## fburris (Oct 29, 2011)

ngoodson said:


> Sorry to veer off topic....the girl in the video, Miss One Sock, works at the Hooters in Tuscaloosa. Kayla Poss. I want to go on record as saying I go to Hooters for the wings.



Yea, I go for the wings as well. You made be hungry when you mentioned Hooters. They have some big..................................burgers..


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Rip Rap has been testing the BB Bama rig and its going on sale next week. BB bama rig baby.


----------



## jerseycat9 (Oct 30, 2011)

Bob Benson over at Oakwood B&T is selling them under his brand "Seachaser".


----------



## Mopjig (Oct 30, 2011)

First observations and thoughts for those looking for a castable umbrella rig. I have two of the original Alabama Rigs that I received Friday. To my suprise, The Alabama Rig head is made of light weight plastic resin not lead. Most of the homemade rigs being sold on EBay are being made with a lead head. I can see how this can make a difference to the weekend fisherman like myself that doesn't have a reel or rod for every situation. First, The Alabama Rig website recommends using a 7'0" Med Hvy rod which most of us have. Lead heads add additional weight and perhaps the need for a heavier and longer rod. Also, the heavier the head, the heavier the rig and the harder to cast and more likely you will need to lob it instead of cast it. If you want to wake the baits or fish it in shallow water or the top of the water column then the additional weight of the lead head will make it more difficult. Just some of my thoughts if you are in the market and had not seen one in person yet. I can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## brett30030 (Oct 30, 2011)

Jim of Castaway baits has been making one he calls a castable u-rig, that looks like the alabama rig to me. I looked on his website and it shows that he has them in stock.

I also looked on ebay and saw them for sale for as high as $175. I think i am going to buy all the ones Jim has and start my own ebay store


----------



## Benagy (Oct 30, 2011)

Fished on Guntersville for a few hours Saturday AM. I saw 5 boats fishing a flat, and all 5 were throwing an Alabama Rig. Watched one boat catch 4 bass (not at the same time). Moved to another spot near one of the bridges, and of 20 boats there, I counted 15 throwing an Alabama rig. Talked to one guy who had made his own. Said not to put weight on the end, as it causes the rig to spin. Will have one for my next trip.

Bert Nagy


----------



## Mopjig (Oct 31, 2011)

Benagy said:


> Fished on Guntersville for a few hours Saturday AM. I saw 5 boats fishing a flat, and all 5 were throwing an Alabama Rig. Watched one boat catch 4 bass (not at the same time). Moved to another spot near one of the bridges, and of 20 boats there, I counted 15 throwing an Alabama rig. Talked to one guy who had made his own. Said not to put weight on the end, as it causes the rig to spin. Will have one for my next trip.
> 
> Bert Nagy



When you say not to put weight on the end, can you explain? Do you mean don't use a lead head?


----------



## Mike Harris (Oct 31, 2011)

The head on the front that you tie your line to needs to be made of plastic/resin and not lead.

You can put leadhead jigs or swimbait jigs on the clips.

BTW - Steckleberg/Sworming Hornet was working on these BEFORE the Guntersville tournament let the cat out of the bag.  His baits are the real deal and work every bit as much.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Nov 1, 2011)

*Thanks Brett*

Guys, u-rigs with multiple baits have been around the striper world as far back as I can remember, both salt and fresh water. I've been building them for us striper guys for a while. The concept of casting smaller, more light weight sized u-rigs for bass is fairly new but to me it seems like a great seasonal idea for stripers also. Casting the smaller rigs is one option for striper fishermen but I believe slow trolling these little rigs freelined or pulled with planer boards for stripers this winter when the water cools is going to be a great tactic to trick a few slow and lazy stripers. I made a little video concerning the construction and a little on application of the rigs. I don't think it's mentioned in the video but the rig weighs 5/8 ounce and the head is made of lead.


----------



## SeeinStripes (Nov 1, 2011)

*U rig U rigs*

Now you could take 9 of those 'castable' u-rigs and put them on a big 4-arm full grown u-rig and REALLY have something crazy awesome!  45 lures in the water on one line!


----------



## SkeeterEater (Nov 1, 2011)

When in Texas use the Cowtown Rig! LOL!

http://texasfishingforum.com/forums...45/Re_When_in_Texas_use_the_COWTO#Post6778045


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Nov 1, 2011)

*Actually*

You could hook a Mighty rig to a Mini rig to a Micro rig and put it on one of my 4 ounce,4 arm 24 inch u-rigs and that would give you a grand total of something like 117 jigs on one rig. That would emulate a rather large school of bait. Could you imagine running that thing over a brushpile loaded with crappie?

I think the option for 5 is plenty for this application though.


----------



## meeks88 (Nov 1, 2011)

how does everyone feel about this patent deal going on. i have seen him on facebook threatening all types of folks and companies saying to stop selling ones similar to his or his lawyer is going after them. i understand others can't be called anything close to the alabama rig but is he beating a dead horse or not with his "patented design" message


----------



## Robert Eidson (Nov 1, 2011)

brett30030 said:


> Jim of Castaway baits has been making one he calls a castable u-rig, that looks like the alabama rig to me. I looked on his website and it shows that he has them in stock.
> 
> I also looked on ebay and saw them for sale for as high as $175. I think i am going to buy all the ones Jim has and start my own ebay store



I'm with you Brett !!!

No one makes a better rig then Jim !!


----------



## Mopjig (Nov 1, 2011)

meeks88 said:


> how does everyone feel about this patent deal going on. i have seen him on facebook threatening all types of folks and companies saying to stop selling ones similar to his or his lawyer is going after them. i understand others can't be called anything close to the alabama rig but is he beating a dead horse or not with his "patented design" message



I would think that since a "standard" U-rig can technically be cast and has been long before TAR then he might be the one with a problem. Just because his "design" was not public until a few weeks ago doesn't mean someone else didn't already patent it or something similar. He probably can patent the design of the head but that would be it. His best course would be to make the highest quality product, offer it at a reasonable price, provide outstanding customer service, and sign up a few big names to endorse it. I wish the best for him and his family. Go TAR!

PS - I am not a patent lawyer so what I think doesn't really matter!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 1, 2011)

meeks88 said:


> how does everyone feel about this patent deal going on. i have seen him on facebook threatening all types of folks and companies saying to stop selling ones similar to his or his lawyer is going after them. i understand others can't be called anything close to the alabama rig but is he beating a dead horse or not with his "patented design" message



He is fighting a losing battle. One only needs to look at any item on the market fishing or not to see that. He'll waste more money fighting it than he will ever get out of another product maker.


----------



## rolloman (Nov 1, 2011)

Dustin Pate said:


> He is fighting a losing battle. One only needs to look at any item on the market fishing or not to see that. He'll waste more money fighting it than he will ever get out of another product maker.


  I agree. A patent nowadays is a waste of money. When you introduce a new product you have to sell as many as possible early on. Then expect the takeoffs. You can't fight because all they have to do is slightly change it to get around the definition of a copy. Also China can copy anything now to the tee and nothing is being done about that. I feel for the guy since I went thru the same thing once when I introduce a completely new gizmo in the go-kart racing world. I had orders out the yazoo and no product to supply. There was a lot of long nights working at home and then going to my real job during the day. It will make you old before your time. I would suggest that if he can to take a couple weeks vacation from his job, but remember that his real job will be what feeds him and his family. If this thing is for real the major lure companies will be involved especially to move product during these hard times. Get what ya can, while ya can alabama rig guy. Good luck. Maybe farm some of it out, or try to automate as much as possible, but don't kill yourself and always keep GOD first in your life, because he's the answer for all your problems not man.


----------



## porkbelly (Nov 1, 2011)

meeks88 said:


> how does everyone feel about this patent deal going on. i have seen him on facebook threatening all types of folks and companies saying to stop selling ones similar to his or his lawyer is going after them. i understand others can't be called anything close to the alabama rig but is he beating a dead horse or not with his "patented design" message


 
Friend of mine is trying to get a patent on something he has built for a boat trailer. We had a situation last year where it helped us out tremendously or we wouldn't of been fishing that day. He's been waiting on the patent office for almost 3 years and nothing yet. They told him they had 750,000 patents ahead of him. He won't put it on the market untill he has the patent on it. I told him to go ahead and get it on the market as this year is the best year there has been for selling them with the low water level we have right now.  I can't say what it is without his permission.


----------



## rolloman (Nov 2, 2011)

Go ahead just be ready and able to supply the product for the many orders he will get if it is a good item. That is why almost everything you see is Patent Pending instead of Patented status. I think Patent Pending still gives him the protection he needs. If copied exactly like his he can still sue once the patent is awarded. The person who copies his exactly or too close takes the risk of being sued in the future and loosing some of his profit. I think this is how it works. If he waits too long he may never make any money on it. I'm no lawyer so check it out for yourselves.


----------



## fburris (Nov 2, 2011)

rolloman said:


> Go ahead just be ready and able to supply the product for the many orders he will get if it is a good item. That is why almost everything you see is Patent Pending instead of Patented status. I think Patent Pending still gives him the protection he needs. If copied exactly like his he can still sue once the patent is awarded. The person who copies his exactly or too close takes the risk of being sued in the future and loosing some of his profit. I think this is how it works. If he waits too long he may never make any money on it. I'm no lawyer so check it out for yourselves.



It is a shame that everyone chooses to do make them once they saw his success. I wish he would have had a plan to be able to mass produce them if he needed to. This is holding him back. I think like someone else, the umbrella rig was out long ago, and is so similar, that he might never get a patent on his product anyway. He should have patented it before selling it if he was truly concerned. Hey, this is a dog eat dog world, and him being on back order for five weeks is truly hurting his cause. I think it would be way to expensive to go after anyone with lawyers, he would never make any money. Even if he was awarded money, the copiers would turn around and file bankruptcy. There are so many loopholes...


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 2, 2011)

Its just like any other un technical item. Realistically a kindergarten kid could make something at school. So that tells me, everyone and there brother, especially China, is gonna be making them. Best thing you can do then is just keep making your own and marketing it as the original.


----------



## rolloman (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks like the best solution is have a plan like some said to mass produce before putting anything out there. I went thru the same problem with my go-kart products and it took a few weeks to do any production. I had a stack of orders and the peoples money. Luckily they waited patiently and it all worked out. A very nerve racking thing though. We should all stop right now and pray for this guy. I know exactly the pressure he is under and how he's probably not sleeping very good. The thing is, if it is a good product it will all work out. Bass fishermen in general are pretty good people.


----------



## bayoubetty (Nov 3, 2011)

interesting read:
http://www.bassmaster.com/tips/alabama-rig-what-youd-better-know


----------



## Mr.Mellons (Nov 4, 2011)

Nothing like reeling in a 5lb. fish on 80 lb test, especially with a pound of lead hanging off its face!


----------



## brett30030 (Nov 4, 2011)

I heard he sold out yesterday for $1.3 million to a big tackle company.


----------



## Benito (Nov 5, 2011)

Really?

Finally got 2 of them yesterday, will be tsing them out tomorrow...


----------



## TomC (Nov 6, 2011)

I wonder if the recommendation to use a  7’ MH rod is more for marketing purposes knowing that most fisherman have one of these rods in their arsenal.  Wouldn’t  a swimbait rod be a better all around choice to fish this rig? Also are the rods self bendable for lack of a better description or do they lock into place when spread out to a certain position?


----------



## jh1231 (Nov 6, 2011)

You can bend the arms to whatever spacing you want.  I think that a heavier and longer rod would be better for casting it since you are throwin several ounces of weight.


----------



## evans_usmc69 (Nov 6, 2011)

TomC said:


> I wonder if the recommendation to use a  7’ MH rod is more for marketing purposes knowing that most fisherman have one of these rods in their arsenal.  Wouldn’t  a swimbait rod be a better all around choice to fish this rig? Also are the rods self bendable for lack of a better description or do they lock into place when spread out to a certain position?



I think a bigger swimbait rod would be perfect for the Alabama Rig. I would think a rod like a Loomis BBR 964/965/966 or even a Dobyns 795/806/807 would be perfect for the alabama rig depending on how much total weight they end up being. I know the Loomis BBR966 handles a 5oz swimbait very well and so does the Dobyns 806. They both also handle a 2 oz swimbait pretty decent and both have a soft tip with a ton of backbone. Paul Elias used a newer Pinnacle flipping stick and from what I read it pretty much had the same qualities as the Dobyns and Loomis I mentioned.


----------



## BradMyers (Nov 6, 2011)

brett30030 said:


> I heard he sold out yesterday for $1.3 million to a big tackle company.



If so, I guess all they pretty much bought was the name with all the other similar rigs available? That’s a hefty chunk of change.


----------



## Chris H. (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm throwing mine on a 7'6" heavy swimbait rod from Cashion. I still get nervous, so I'm up grading to their 7'11" X Heavy swimbait rod. Should be perfect. Has a moderate action so you don't rip the hooks out of the fishes mouth on the hook set. I've been throwing a knock off A-Rig for a couple weeks now and have caught a couple limits worth of bass on them. My biggest was a 4.5lber.


----------



## evans_usmc69 (Nov 7, 2011)

Chris H. said:


> I'm throwing mine on a 7'6" heavy swimbait rod from Cashion. I still get nervous, so I'm up grading to their 7'11" X Heavy swimbait rod. Should be perfect. Has a moderate action so you don't rip the hooks out of the fishes mouth on the hook set. I've been throwing a knock off A-Rig for a couple weeks now and have caught a couple limits worth of bass on them. My biggest was a 4.5lber.



How do you like the Cashion rods? Do you have any others besides this one? I've heard nothing but good reviews on them.


----------



## Chris H. (Nov 7, 2011)

Yep , own 5 of them . Best rod I've ever owned. Never had any issues at all . Light, very sensitive and strong. I'm actually replacing a couple Loomis rods with Cashions.


----------



## geaux-fish (Nov 7, 2011)

brett30030 said:


> I heard he sold out yesterday for $1.3 million to a big tackle company.



1.3 million? Man I would have held out , that thing will make a 1000 times that , easy!
1.3 million= not so much.
 Hope he made sure to get something on the back end$$


----------



## Mopjig (Nov 7, 2011)

*According to them it isn't true*



geaux-fish said:


> 1.3 million? Man I would have held out , that thing will make a 1000 times that , easy!
> 1.3 million= not so much.
> Hope he made sure to get something on the back end$$



I posted on the Alabama Rig forum and Bob the moderator said he talk to Tammy Poss, the owner's wife and she assured him they still owned the company. Apparently this myth is BUSTED!


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Nov 8, 2011)

SeeinStripes said:


> Now you could take 9 of those 'castable' u-rigs and put them on a big 4-arm full grown u-rig and REALLY have something crazy awesome!  45 lures in the water on one line!


----------



## TomC (Nov 8, 2011)

Nope........getting me 4 Alabama Rigs to hook up to that 4-Pronged Japanese rod thingamajiggy............or maybe just go straight for a sein net!!!!!!!


----------



## hc521v (Nov 14, 2011)

Well they have a long way to go before catching up to the BB Booms legendary reputation. I heard some guy in Japan landed a 20lb LM on one.


----------



## Mike Harris (Nov 14, 2011)

They may still technically own the company, but I heard they sold part to Mann's.

I used the original and a Sworming Hornet "Swarm" at KY Lake this past week.  Caught 15lbs/day on it and still didn't make the top 6 / All American.

They're unbelievable as far as numbers and quality but I don't think they will work nearly as well on MOST Georgia lakes.


----------



## Chris H. (Nov 14, 2011)

I think they will work on any body of water that has bait fish that school and have predatory fish swimming in it. I won a small charity tournament this past weekend using them. All but one of our keepers came on a knock off A-rig. I still haven't caught any giants, but a lot of quality fish for sure. How do you like that Storming hornet one? They look good.


----------



## Mike Harris (Nov 14, 2011)

I had one of his first, handmade models.  The new mass pro rigs have stronger arms and are top shelf!


----------



## jerseycat9 (Nov 14, 2011)

I've been throwing the version I use witha flipping rod and a Abu 6500 and all seems well so far


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Nov 16, 2011)

good for him!!!


----------



## rolloman (Nov 19, 2011)

Andy partnered up with Manns Bait Co. for the Manufacturing up the Alabama Rig. Go to the Web Site and Read the Press reviews.
This is a good thing for Andy Poss


----------

